# Ideas on werewolf costume



## King of Halloween (Aug 20, 2009)

Any one got some cool ideas for a werewolf costume? I've never tried the make-up thing so I don't know if I could do it justice. But what are some other cool ways to pimp this costume out? Thanks guys!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I followed these tutorials last year and made a decent costume. Just remember the ears, without them it looks like a bear.

gryphern - Gryphern's YouTube Video Index


----------



## King of Halloween (Aug 20, 2009)

Biggie said:


> I followed these tutorials last year and made a decent costume. Just remember the ears, without them it looks like a bear.
> 
> gryphern - Gryphern's YouTube Video Index


I am thinking I want to be a mid-transformation werewolf. Like ripped pants, ripped open shirt, nice big mutton chops. I want to look scary but somewhat hot also seeing as how I am going to be hosting this Halloween party.


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

realistic werewolf costume

Best werewolf costume ever (though you probably don't have time for something this involved at this point). I made this same one last year (plus the stilts mentioned above) and it took me about 9 months. I could've finished it sooner if I didn't have a job obligations. Lol. I don't think mine looks as great as the one here, but I got pretty positive reactions from people.


----------



## King of Halloween (Aug 20, 2009)

............


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Crawling, I've seen that link before, that costume they made is amazing the amount of work they put into it is stunning.

You'd need a lot of patience to pull that one off


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

It certainly was a lot of work. I learned to use a sewing machine because of that costume! All the work was well worth it to me. I'll be wearing it again this year since so much effort went into it and it would be a waste not to.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Crawling, I'd run a mile if I saw you walking around in the dark in that costume lol
you'll have to post some pics


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Werewolf costumes are a sensitive issue with me, please do it justice...
Let's see... Ears, you say? Muttonchops, you say? Still want to look hot, you say? Start here -

Werewolf Wig < Halloween Costumes < Fright Catalog, Inc.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

KoH, if you have some time and can get faux fur close to your hair color and some thin mesh fabric, the closer to your skin tone the better, I may have an easy way to help with the make up.

Take the mesh and line it up against your face. You can either tape it in place or have some one help you for the next part. Take a dark pencil ,or charcoal pencil or something that will mark the mesh and not your face, and trace out where you want the fur to be. Then, after taking the mesh off your face, cut the traced area out leaving a 1/4 inch of extra fabric outside the traced line. The 1/4 inch extra mesh will help with attaching and blending the fur piece.

Take the faux fur and find the right alignment so that the fur runs in a natural pattern against your face (see pic). When you have the right alignment, cut the fur in the pattern of the mesh within the line. 









Lay the mesh onto a surface that will allow you to peel the mesh up after using glue or latex on it. Plexiglas, glass, thick plastic, even smooth counter tops work just fine. When you have the mesh in place use some flexible fabric glue or liquid latex to glue the fur to the mesh, within the lines of course.  
As that is drying, or after it has dried, take any left over faux fur you have and trim it off the fabric backing in small chucks. Scissors and a steady hand or a small electric hair trimmer will help with this part. Take these chunks and glue them onto the mesh close to the fur already attached to the mesh. make sure the fur chunks run in that same direction as the rest of the fur. Doing this will blend the edges of the fabric backing of the faux fur. Be sure to leave some mesh edges.

When the entire piece has dried, gently comb the fur to remove any loose fur.
Now you can line the piece up on you face to ensure a good look, and when to are ready to get dolled up for your party, just use some liquid latex or spirit gum to attach the piece to your face, blend the mesh to your skin tone and you'll have some nice looking werewolfy mutton chops 

Other than that you can buy a simple nose appliance, or just paint your nose with face paint. I would also use face paint to add a thin line from your nose to your lip, and paint up your lips in a dark brown or black. (lip stick may be better for the lips than face paint) 
Pointy ears are sold in a lot of Halloween stores and really easy to apply

You can also get some fangs. Upper fangs, double upper fangs or even upper and lower fangs all work fine. I prefer thermo plastic for molding the fangs for reuse, but if the fangs are small enough you can use denture glue to attach the fangs to your teeth, and still be able to eat. Even if you use bigger fangs and use the denture glue it is easy to remove the fangs, clean them out, eat and clean off your teeth and reapply after you eat.

Warning about fangs, don't eat or drink anything with red food coloring, or you will have permanently pink fangs.  Happened to me once.

I may play with some make up and see what kind of looks I can get for painting the lips and nose to look wolfy. If I get anything good I'll take pics and post them for you.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok, here's a pic from a makeup test I did today.










A couple other pics can be found in my album - 
Halloween Forum - the dogman's Album: Me,sometimes

I just used some water based face paints and the make up took 30-45 minutes, mostly because I was playing around trying to get the look right.

If you can get them, I recommend some wolf eyes or similar contacts to complete the effect.


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

Halloween Sucks: I posted a picture of my costume over on the "how far along are you in the 2009 costume process" thread.


----------



## King of Halloween (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Dogman, those are awesome suggestions!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I do like Dogman's makeup work, but the nose may be an issue for those of us with larger protuberances (curse you Dogman and your cute button nose) and I have no idea where you stand in the nose-department, King.  It would be a good option!

I'm sure you've looked into it, but I would also recommend a small face prosthetic. I looked up "werewolf prosthetic" in google and got quite a few options. I found looking through "images" to be the most helpful in scanning through the designs. I have to say the "hotness" meter was kind of low on most of what I saw, but I suppose it could depend on how you do the makeup and how the rest of the costume looks. There certainly are a number of snarling, grotesque ones, but I'm sure there has got to be something out there that has the qualities you are looking for.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*watches nose turn into an actual button after being cursed* 

I did some looking for a nose piece that may be worth looking into. I found one made by Woochie that shouldn't change much other than your nose, so if you do it up right you should be able to keep with the sexy werewolf idea and still look beastly.

Large Werewolf Nose They also have a small nose.

Woochie makeup kits can be found in pretty much all Halloween stores. You may want to check them before ordering online.

If it doesn't work, you may be able to pull off the costume without having to have you nose painted or a prosthetic on it, as many people overlook the nose entirely when it comes to mid transformation werewolves.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

My boyfriend went as a wolfman last year. His costume was mostly make-up:









Dirtied-up clothes, fangs on top and bottom teeth.









He found a wig that matched the color of his hair, cut it up, and applied it to his face, hands, and chest with spirit gum.









This picture shows his pointed ears.

Someone bought him a werewolf nose to use for his costume, but it just looked stupid. So he didn't use a fake nose.

I thought he looked awesome/hot.


----------

